# Gentoo Performance Probleme

## denic

Bin nun seit mehr als einem Jahr zufriedener Gentoo User.

Allerdings quäle ich mich z.Z. ein wenig mit der Geschwindikeit 

meines Systems herum.

Angefangen hat das Szenario mit dem Kauf eines neuen Rechners.

Auf einem Gigabyte P4 Titan ( GA-8PE800 ) mit Intel 845PE Chipsatz

befindet sich neben einem DDR 333 512MB Riegel ein Intel 

Pentium 4 mit 2,4 GHz. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte diese Konstellation

rennen wie die Sau.

Das System habe ich nicht neu installiert, sondern nur meine vorherige 

Platte übernommen. Hatte vorher ein Tyan i845 Board mit P4 1,7Ghz. 

Damals nur PC133. Da beide Systeme eine P4 Optimierung verarbeiten

können, habe ich mir eine mühevolle Neuinstallation erspart. 

Hoffentlich kein Fehler !?

Allgemein habe ich das Gefühl, dass das System sehr träge reagiert.

Mozilla und Gnome 2.2 laufen zwar nicht langsam aber dennoch zögerlich.

Nutze einen XFS Kernel 2.4.20 r2. Trotz der UDMA Einstellungen

bekomme ich die IDE Platten nicht auf UDMA66 gestellt. 

D.h. die PLatten laufen nur im PIO Mode.

Die IO Leistung ist grotten schlecht.

Nach einem Test mit einem 2.5.66er Kernel, mit dem der UDMA

Modus möglich ist, führe ich dies auf den mangelhaften Support eines

Intel 845 PE Chipsatzes im aktuellen XFS Kernel 2.4.20 zurück.

Jemanden etwas genaueres bekannt ?

In beiden Systemen dient eine Nvidia GeForce 2 MX400.

Habe seit heute die 4349 Treiber.

Bei einem glxgears Test erhalte ich nur ca. 300 Frames.

Komisch, unter voller Systemlast erhöht sich die Framezahl

auf 1400.

----------

## denic

Hier noch ein paar Werte :

Das booten des Kernels dauert : 17 sek

Wechseln in den graphischen Modus (startx) : 22 sek.  (Gnome 2.2)

Mozilla Start : 8 sek

Nautilus Start : 4 sek

Ein wenig träge für ein 2,4 GHz System.

Wird vermutlich an der Chipsatz Sache liegen .

----------

## wudmx

also generell wuerd ich sagen mach gentoo neu drauf.. aber das willst du ja nicht also checken wir einfach mal den kernel... (ich geh davon aus du hast gentoo1.4_rc3)

hast du beim prozessortyp p4 >gcc31 ?

sieh auch mal https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23595&highlight=i845pe

----------

## denic

Habe damals von der 1.4 RC2 CD installiert. Habe jedoch brav meine

Updates emerged. Bin also up to date. Habe als Prozessortyp P4 für

gcc 3.x gewählt. Auch alle relevaten Punkte in Sachen  IDE und UDMA.

Habe gelesen, dass Probleme mit dem 845PE Chipsatz nur bei Kernel

Versionen unterhalb von 2.4.20 auftauche. Wundere mich also warum 

mein 2.4.20 r2 das nicht tut. 

Benötige allerdings XFS Support im Kernel. Aus dem Grund nutze ich z.Z.

auch die XFS-Sources.

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

was sagt

cat /proc/cpuinfo

und dmesg | grep CPU

... ich hatte das Problem das der 2.4.20 meinen L2-Cache nicht aktiviert hat.

Frank

----------

## denic

CPU wird schon richtig erkannt :

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2430.047

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 4849.66

 

```

----------

## Qubax

was spricht eigentlich gegen ein:

```
emerge -e world
```

  am abend starten und bei einer freundin nächtigen  :Very Happy: 

dann kannst du dir sicher sein, das es am kernel liegt und nicht vielleicht, eventuell... doch am einfachen kopieren der dateien.

----------

## kollega

```
emerge -e world
```

das ist schon nicht schlecht... wie wäre es denn mit ein paar schärferen CFLAGS? march=pentium4 -O3 ... nicht nur die standard flags...

im letzten oder vorletzten GWN waren da doch ein paar nette links zu threads hier in den foren...

----------

## nephros

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> was spricht eigentlich gegen ein:
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

Glaub kaum, daß das viel helfen wird, vor allem nachdem das System ja schon für P4 kompiliert ist.

Solange die Platte nur im PIO modus betrieben werden kann, wird jedes noch so optimierte Programm ganz einfach zu lange auf die Festplatte warten müssen. (vor allem die GNOME und Mozilla Startzeiten sprechen dafür.)

Such evtl. in the kernel mailing list archiven nach problemen mit deinem IDE chipsatz, und überrpüf noch einmal ob du DMA und den Chipsatztreiber einkompiliert hast.

Wenn der kernel keine Treiber hat, versuch mal den -ac tree, der hat meistens neuere Patches für sowas.

Ich selber fahr unter 2.5.66-mm3, der läuft eigentlich verhältnismäßig gut, bis auf die nvidia treiber. Ein 2.5er sollte aber wirklich die letzte Alternative sein..

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *kollega wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

es gab aber auch schon threads hier wo man feststellte, dass einfache 

-march=prozessortype -O2 -pipe

bessere ergebnisse brachten als die hochoptimierten binaries

----------

## kollega

das kommt drauf an... soweit ich weiß ziehen einige sourcen, wie zb kde qt und noch n paar andere dinge noch nicht mal die Flags aus der make.conf an, sondern "stülpen" einfach ihre über die der make.conf drüber...

----------

## denic

Habe mir den ac Kernel angeschaut. Soweit so gut, allerdings benötige

ich XFS Support. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich wieder zu ext3 wechseln

soll.   :Sad: 

Zu meinen Flags in der make.conf :

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -pipe"

----------

## pi

@denic

zu den Filesystemen kann ich nur sagen, habe alles mögliche probiert, zum Schluss ist es wieder ext2 und ext3. bei ext habe ich bisher noch keine daten verloren, sogar nachdem ich meinem system mit absicht während mehreren schreibvorgängen den strom abgestellt habe ist nach der wiederherstellung alles wieder einsatzbereit gewesen.

(reiserfs hat bei sowas total aufgegeben)

bevor ich jetzt haue bekomme: natürlich sind das keine test aus dem labor, aber wer schon mal zwei tage arbeit in ne festplatte gesteckt hat um daten wiederzubekommen, ist nen 'labortest' ziemlich egal, wenn was anderes den täglichen einsatz meistert.

@kollega

jup, in manchen ebuilds findest du sowas, bisher habe ich aber nur abschwächungen gesehen. ist ja auch ok, wenn ein "-O3 -gib -ihm -alles" zum schluss mit nem sigsegv aussteigt.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

aslo mir ist gerade was ganz anderes aufgefallen!

Ich habe auch einen Pentium4 2.4 Ghzund eigentlich bin ich ja auch ganz zufrieden, aber wenn's noch schneller geht, dann habe ich kein Problem damit   :Wink: 

Ich habe auch mal ein "cat /proc/cpuinfo" durchgeführt und erhalte dabei folgende ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

Was mich dabei verwundert ist das Stepping! denic hatte da "7" und ich nur "2". Außerdem hat seine CPU mehr Mhz, obwohl es die selbe ist.

Ich verwende die vanilla-sources-2.4.20, also kann das kleine Änderungen geben (ist ja nicht auf gcc>3.1.1 ausgelegt), aber das Stepping verwundert mich, ...

Mein Filesystem ist ReiserFS, deshalb funktioniert das alles ziemlich schnell (nicht zuletzt auch meinen 1GB RIMM Speicher zu verdanken)

Niko

----------

